# Big Brother S........ geht wieder los!



## rise (5 Feb. 2007)

Heute beginnt in Deutschland die neue Big Brother Staffel....diesmal wieder in einem einzigen normalen Haus!!!!!ohne Dorf^^

Was haltet ihr von dieser sinnfreien Reihe?
es kann mir keiner sagen er hätte es noch nie gesehen 
nur ist durchzappen und mal kurz für ne halbe Stunde gucken oder sich richtig dafür zu intressieren ein grosser Unterschied!!!

http://www.bigbrother.de/

Hier der Trailer dazu...
Das ganze kommt wieder auf RTL2 und Tele5...nebenbei für die absolut ganz hirnfreien Menschen als 24h Pay-TV!


----------



## pan2k (5 Feb. 2007)

Naja, big brother hab ich seit dem die in so nem Dorf leben nicht mehr geguckt... das mit den 3 Bereichen war ja noch gut aber dann, wems gefällt aber mir nicht


----------



## Muli (6 Feb. 2007)

Also in die erste Staffel habe ich mehrmals reingeschaut.
Mit Zlatko, Jürgen und dem Nominator und so.
Da fand ich das noch ganz ulkig.

Und Big Brother the Battle Arm gegen Reich habe ich auch ab und zu mal mitverfolgt, aber nicht ausgiebig und fragt mich nicht welche Staffel das war 

Aber die neueste Staffel werde ich wohl oft genug bei TV Total o.ä. Shows zu Gesicht bekommen, da diese ja bekanntermassen die peinlichsten TV-Momente mit Vorliebe aufgreifen


----------



## rise (6 Feb. 2007)

Nun gut die peinlichsten Schnappschüsse oder diverse Dusch/umkleide Aktionen werden mit Sicherheit auch hier zu finden sein


----------



## tobi1972 (6 Feb. 2007)

Endlich kommt Big Brother wieder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Super!!!!!


MG


----------



## tomnu (6 Feb. 2007)

also die erste staffel war lustig,weils mal was neues war,aber jetzt isses ziemlich langweilig.


----------



## diego86 (21 Feb. 2007)

ja ich find es einfach behämmert, noch eine staffel braucht niemeand


----------



## AHAB (20 Juni 2007)

um die Onkelz zu zitieren : Scheisse für die massen..
Komerz halt


----------



## rise (20 Juni 2007)

AHAB schrieb:


> um die Onkelz zu zitieren : Scheisse für die massen..
> Komerz halt



....ich beginne euch zu hassen


----------



## rise (23 Juni 2007)

ein klasse Statement mmeyerde!!!!:thumbup: :thumbup: 
genau meine Meinung!
Um es faierweise zu sagen war die 1.Staffel noch ganz intressant da die Bewohner WAHRSCHEINLICH net wussten was auf sie zukommt und was möglich ist wenn man in so nem Irrenhaus ist bzw. wieder rauskommt^^

Aber der rest war nur Schauspiel,-Geldmacherei...mehr nicht!
Davon gibt es mehr als genug denke ich


----------



## AMUN (24 Juni 2007)

Ist doch nur Show und Kommerz… aber das von übelster Sorte

Danke für das gelungene Statement


----------



## Muli (24 Juni 2007)

Auch ich schliesse mich an, wobei ich aber nicht verheimlichen möchte, dass ich die erste Staffel auch ab und an eingeschaltet habe ...


----------



## hoanzl (6 Okt. 2007)

Es gibt nix schlimmeres als Talkshows und Big Brother!!


----------

